# Wood Anatomist



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

There are many interesting woods out there. As an arborist I know the common ones in my area, and when I get a chance I try to learn others. Another Certified Arborist from Los Angeles and I, after working with him for a couple days, rode our bicycles about twenty miles around the LA basin and saw trees from Africa, South America, Hawaii, China, and other areas, which would never grow anywhere near my home. It was a great day.

Also, I met a fellow a few months ago while getting signatures on a petition. He told me his career is working as a 'wood anatomist'. He says companies employ him to identify and verify species of wood. One example he gave was a commercial flooring company that wanted species verification for loads of wood they were potentially purchasing.

He only lives a few blocks away, but keeps a low profile and I hardly ever see him out and about. 

I hope I'll get a chance to run into him again.

About 28 years ago I did some tree work for a Mr Polk, near Wilmington, DE who was involved in a wood collectors organization. He also had an Italian duplicator that he showed me. He used it to make custom gun stocks for Remington from walnut.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Pat. Your expertise will be tested here from time to time.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

And I though wood was just wood.
Allen


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

pgwisn said:


> There are many interesting woods out there. As an arborist I know the common ones in my area, and when I get a chance I try to learn others.


I frequent this forum but haven't posted and saw your message, so I have one for you to review (and whoever else wants to chime in). If I get some time I'll go to the intro section and do this right, but for now I'm trying to figure out what wood this is. It was a finished piece but the surface wasn't smooth so the man who has it ran it through his wide belt sander to level and it has been in this 80 grit sanded condition for years. 

It has been suggested that it is Walnut, Redwood, English Oak, Imbuya, and Eucalyptus. I'm not bad with wood ID but burls are difficult and I can't get this one. I haven't sanded it to smell and didn't wet it for color or to pop the figure. I also don't remember if it's heavy or light but I may see it again today and find out. 

Thanks for the assistance - David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum David. That's a beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum David.


----------



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

:sad:

I'm not much help unless I can see it well (can't see much on my tiny lcd screen) or you get an enlarged image of the end grain showing the pattern of the wood structure.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

pgwisn said:


> :sad:
> 
> I'm not much help unless I can see it well (can't see much on my tiny lcd screen) or you get an enlarged image of the end grain showing the pattern of the wood structure.


It's ALL end grain - sliced across the section. It will be a while before I get back over there and I'll see if I can get a better photo.


----------



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

Close up would be good.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I was gonna suggest Sandedwood...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I was gonna suggest Sandedwood...


Good one, Dan. :laugh:


----------

